# MEDIA REMOTE iPhone Registration problème



## jc.lacombe (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjours tout le monde. 

Est ce que qqun a déjà utilisé l'application "Media Remote" pour iPhone ? 

C'est une application qui permet d'utiliser l'iPhone comme télécommande pour certain produit Sony.

J'ai téléchargé l'application pour piloter un lecteur dvd Blueray. Mon iPhone est sur mon réseau Wi-Fi et mon lecteur et brancher sur le même réseau mais par câble Ethernet.

Lorsque que mon iPhone fait une recherche "Add Registration" il me donne le message suivant : "An unregistered device was not found."

Est ce que mon lecteur dvd doit être brancher sur le Wi-Fi et non par câble pour que ça marche vous croyez ?

Comment faire pour connecter cette application avec mon lecteur ? 

Est ce que qqun peut m'aider ?


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2011)

jc.lacombe a dit:


> Bonjours tout le monde.
> 
> Est ce que qqun a déjà utilisé l'application "Media Remote" pour iPhone ?
> 
> ...



Pour ton cas je ne sais pas mais j'ai eu un problème identique entre mon iMac  mon Apple TV et mon iphone. Le SAV d'Apple m'a conseillé de tout relier avec le même procédé...Donc en WiFi.


----------



## jc.lacombe (19 Avril 2011)

Bon ben du coup, c'est vraiment pas intéressant comme produit car mon lecteur dvd n'a pas de récepteur Wi-Fi. Si il faut encore que j'achète une clef USB à 50.- pr la brancher sur mon appareil DVD....

ET en plus, cette clef risque de ne pas être prise en charge... je vois déjà ça arriver grand comme une maison. LoL.

autant acheter directement une multi télécommande...

Merci de la réponse.


----------

